# Calling all AASI People-- going for the gold



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

ks4snow said:


> Is there anybody out there that can give me some advise on what to expect: hints, tips, drills to practice (other than linked heels and linked toes) I do not have anybody to work with this season to advise me on what to expect, so any help would be much appreciated.


I'll be taking the 3 this spring.

Check out the Eastern division AASI website. You should be able to download the level 3 exam riding tasks so you know what to expect and train towards. 

Get to know your Eastern division examiners and DCLs, even if it's just through email. In January have someone watch you go through the tasks and give you feedback. Sometimes the tasks are open to a little interpretation and it's a good idea to have an examiner or DCL give you a demo so you are practicing the task correctly.

Find other people who have taking an exam as a goal. Everyone doesn't have to be going for the 3. Level 1s going for the 2 are great to work with and everyone will benefit. The larger the group of people you have training the higher you success rate will be. Take turns leading the group in a clinic style.

I'm lucky and work at a mountain with people that are stoked to train. As of this weekend we've got a motivated group of at least 8 people taking exams this spring. Ready to step it up Sno Wolf?

Train hard and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Grizz thanks for the feedback. I have started an awesome thread on the AASI forums. You are definitly going to want to join in. It started with tips, and what to expect from examiners and tech directors, and has now turned into a study forum where we are posting study questions, answering them, and getting feedback from examiners. this is Priceless information. Definitly go check it out and join in the fun!!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey, thanks for posting this. I haven't been there in a few weeks. I'll check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

How exactly does one get into becoming licensed as an instructor? I've got lots of experience in teaching and snowboarding is a real passion of mine. Right now, I'm nowhere near a great boarder, but maybe in the future. It's something that's always interested me, but I'm completely ignorant of the process.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> How exactly does one get into becoming licensed as an instructor? I've got lots of experience in teaching and snowboarding is a real passion of mine. Right now, I'm nowhere near a great boarder, but maybe in the future. It's something that's always interested me, but I'm completely ignorant of the process.


It's more like a degree than a license. Having the passion for riding is one of the most important elements. If you can convey the passion to others it's even better. Being able to communicate clearly and providing information in a logical progression is also important.

You can always learn how to become a great boarder (you don't need to be one to teach good basic lessons). You can also learn how to become a great teacher. The difference between the two is having the patience and empathy for dealing with others. Anyone can learn to become a good rider, good teaching comes from personality traits you possess before you start on the path.

Give Ski Bowl, Timberline and Meadows a call. They will all be starting their training of new hire instructors soon. Tell them your interested. That would be your first step.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

here in europe the degrees are fifrent, iim gonna go this year for the first degree.
its really fun to combine your hobby with a vakation work.
an you learn alot of stuf when you take the course or pass the exams.
i've learnd quite a bit when i was doing the course, now i just have to pass the exams


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

People skills are the most important characteristic - As an Asst. Director told me once "I can teach people to teach but, I can't teach them to like people". 

Coach-ability is probably the second most important skill. Staff do want you to succeed. You'll be taught tools and skills. Soak up what you can. Don't question everything and just try to do what they ask you to do. Here's a good thread on this subject. Pay attention to what Vail Snopro posts.

Being a solid intermediate rider is probably the third requirement. Your technique doesn't have to be perfect. That's what training clinics are for. They'll improve your riding and your teaching.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been teaching for a while, albeit in a completely unrelated field: writing. But I love to teach people what I can. Seeing their face light up when they grasp a concept is a great feeling. I know that when I learned to board, I skipped the lesson because the instructor was a 16 year old who was talking on his cell phone while we were supposed to be learning. I just skipped it.

I'm definitely going to check out the information and maybe speak to someone at one of the resorts. Right now, I live about 2 hours from the mountain, but my wife and I will be moving before the next season starts. If I can convince her to move a little closer, that would be a nice plus. :laugh:

Thanks for the input, I'm glad I asked.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Teaching is teaching. Sounds like you have a fantastic base.

I love to see people's faces light up too. It means you are succeeding at giving them the gift of snowboarding. 

The instruction community is pretty tight and friendly - even though it sometimes looks like we are heatedly arguing and discussing minutia.

Don't be shy about asking and approaching people. Ask around and see what they like about teaching at their particular hill. Different schools have different flavors.


----------

